# ser soso



## Eva Maria

Hey, amig@s latinoamerican@s!

¿Cómo se dice "soso" referido a una persona en vuestras latitudes?

Pero en plan cariñoso, no negativo. Como diciendo:

- ¡Mira que eres soso!

EM


----------



## e.ma

En mi Tierra* se dice:

¡Pero qué poca sal tienes!


*planeta


----------



## Rayines

En Argentina no sería cariñoso decirle a alguien que es soso, sino agresivo.
¡Qué se yo!, una posibilidad menos ofensiva sería: ¡Dale, ponele onda!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Tampoco me parece que *soso* pueda sonar muy cariñoso, quizá:

*-¡No seas tan aburrido!*

Lo otro me sonaría más agresivo: *¡Eres un insípido!*

Atentamente,


----------



## mirx

Vaya vaya! Pues te digo que en mi vida había escuchado esa palabra. Y ya por la definición me doy cuenta que es lo que en México llamamos _*desabrido*, _o sea, sin sabor. Igualmente aplicable a personas o platillos.


Ps. La definición no menciona nada del sabor, pero esta es la forma en que se usa y entiende en México.


----------



## Argónida

Por aquí, "esaborío" es muy frecuente (supongo que vendrá de "desabrido"). "Soso" también.

_Ah, que la pregunta era para los latinoamericanos..._


----------



## Eva Maria

e.ma said:


> En mi Tierra* se dice:
> 
> ¡Pero qué poca sal tienes!
> 
> 
> *planeta


 
Hey, E.ma!

Gracias por tu aportación (que ya conocía, porque tú y yo somos del mismo país!!!!!!)

EM



Rayines said:


> En Argentina no sería cariñoso decirle a alguien que es soso, sino agresivo.
> ¡Qué se yo!, una posibilidad menos ofensiva sería: ¡Dale, ponele onda!


 
Rayines,

Me gusta "Dale, ponele onda!". Resulta simpático y nadie puede enfadarse.

Gracias!

EM



ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> Tampoco me parece que *soso* pueda sonar muy cariñoso, quizá:
> 
> *-¡No seas tan aburrido!*
> 
> Lo otro me sonaría más agresivo: *¡Eres un insípido!*
> 
> Atentamente,


 
EG Lima limonero,

Gracias, pero "¡No seas aburrido!" ya suena soso de por sí!

EM



mirx said:


> Vaya vaya! Pues te digo que en mi vida había escuchado esa palabra. Y ya por la definición me doy cuenta que es lo que en México llamamos _*desabrido*, _o sea, sin sabor. Igualmente aplicable a personas o platillos.
> 
> 
> Ps. La definición no menciona nada del sabor, pero esta es la forma en que se usa y entiende en México.


 
Andrómedaman,

Sí, "desabrido" también se usa en España con el sentido de "soso", sobre todo en el Sur, en Andalucía.

Pienso que sería más bien un poco negativo llamarle a alguien "Eres un desabrido".

Gracias!

EM



Argónida said:


> Por aquí, "esaborío" es muy frecuente (supongo que vendrá de "desabrido"). "Soso" también.
> 
> _Ah, que la pregunta era para los latinoamericanos..._


 
Argónida,

No importa, es interesante la comparación entre ambos lados del charco. Además, E.ma también me ha comentado otro sinónimo que ya sabía!

"Esaborío", sí. También lo he escuchado decir a gente de tu tierra "desaborío". 

"Mira que eres esaborío", sí es gracioso!

Gracias!

EM


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En Andalucía también se dice *malanhe:*

*- ¡Miá quereh malanhe!*


----------



## Eva Maria

Víctor Pérez said:


> En Andalucía también se dice *malanhe:*
> 
> *- ¡Miá quereh malanhe!*


 

Hey Víctor!

Gracias por tu salerosa aportación!

Pero, ejem, para los no iniciados (entre ellos, yo misma):

- "malanhe" = "mal ángel" ?

EM


----------



## Argónida

*malaje**.*
*1. *adj._ And._ Dicho de una persona: Desagradable, que tiene mala sombra. U. t. c. s.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



De nuevo me hacéis dudar de lo que digo y oigo cada día, pero es que aunque "malaje" venga de "mal ángel", es "malaje" y no "malanhe" (jamás he oído a nadie decir "malanhe" ni "malanje").

Además, Eva María, "malaje" no es exactamente "soso", como bien explica el DRAE. "Esaborío" sí.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En efecto, en Andalucía, *ser un mal ángel* o *tener mal ángel*, es sinónimo de -entre otros- esaborío, de poco divertivo, de poco gracioso, en una palabra: de *soso*.

EDIT (a toro pasado): me parece que *Argónida* tiene toda la razón y que no es malanje sino malaje. Con el permiso de la RAE, estudiaremos más detenidamente la etimología de este vocablo. En cuanto a la equivalencia o no con soso, la cosa se complica algo más. 

(os dejo: me voy a ver la F1, que uno, que no es un malanhe, tiene su vida social...)


----------



## Argónida

Víctor Pérez said:


> En efecto, en Andalucía, *ser un mal ángel* o *tener mal ángel*, es sinónimo de -entre otros- esaborío, de poco divertivo, de poco gracioso, en una palabra: de *soso*.
> 
> EDIT (a toro pasado): me parece que *Argónida* tiene toda la razón y que no es malanje sino malaje. Con el permiso de la RAE, estudiaremos más detenidamente la etimología de este vocablo. En cuanto a la equivalencia o no con soso, la cosa se complica algo más.
> 
> (os dejo: me voy a ver la F1, que uno, que no es un malanhe, tiene su vida social...)


 
La etimología sí pienso que es la misma: "malaje" vendría de "mal ángel". La "n" se elide porque los andaluces de esta zona (Cádiz, Sevilla, Huelva) tendemos a relajar ese tipo de enes a final de sílaba y antes de j. Por ejemplo, "naranja" o "extranjero" suenan algo así como "naraha" y "ehtrahero" (algo así, ya digo, que sin transcripción fonética es complicado transmitir la idea).


----------



## e.ma

Yo he oído mucho "malanhe" por la zona de Granada, aunque no sé si es estándar eek; pero más en el sentido que apunta Argónida de "malasombra".

(pd.: miro la palabra "malasombra" en el diccionario y me sale "persona molesta o inoportuna y *falta de gracia*": ¡una más para ti, EM! -¿o es demasiado negativa?)


----------



## mjmuak

"Malahe" en Granada???(mi novio dice "malahoso")  En Granada decimos "malafollá" con este sentido, pero eso no es ser "soso", sino tener muy mala uva.

"Esaborío" tampoco es "soso", es un poco como "malafollá" (lo que me gusta a mí esta palabra), menos fuerte diría yo, y es nuestra versión de:

*desaborido**, da**.*
(De _desabor_).

*1. *adj. Sin sabor.
*2. *adj. Sin sustancia.
*3. *adj. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Sosa, de carácter indiferente. U. 
t. c. s.



Nosotros  también decimos "soso", "con poca gracia" o "aburrido"


----------



## beatrizg

Rayines said:


> En Argentina no sería cariñoso decirle a alguien que es soso, sino agresivo.
> ¡Qué se yo!, una posibilidad menos ofensiva sería: ¡Dale, ponele onda!



Estoy de acuerdo con Inés. Si alguien me dice que soy sosa, me sentiría un poco ofendida. 

Una versión más caribeña de "ponele onda" sería: ¡Anda, ponle sabor!


----------



## Rayines

beatrizg said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Inés. Si alguien me dice que soy sosa, me sentiría un poco ofendida.
> 
> Una versión más Caribe de "ponele onda" sería: ¡Anda, ponle sabor!


¡Beatriz, qué alegría verte por aquí!, le pusiste más sabor al hilo .


----------



## JABON

Hola a todos:

En El Salvador, *soso *se ocupa en relación al sabor de los alimentos, casi no se ocupa en el sentido aplicado a una persona.

En el lenguaje popular salvadoreño se suele decir de forma cariñosa:
No tenés gracia, (que no es lo mismo que la persona sea desgraciada)
No sos graciososo o graciosa

Saludos


----------



## e.ma

mjmuak said:


> "Malahe" en Granada???



No: yo decía "mala*n*he".

La versión caribeña y la argentina son las que más cariñosas suenan.


----------



## Argótide

Aquí se necesita que lo confirme un argentino, pero yo tenía entendido que alguien "soso" por aquellos lares se decía "plomífero".  En Guatemala dicen "plomoso".
Salú.


----------



## mjmuak

No sé, e.ma, no te puedo decir que no, pero nunca la he oído por esos barrios..., a mí me suena más a que se usa en la otra Andalucía


----------



## Rayines

Argótide said:


> Aquí se necesita que lo confirme un argentino, pero yo tenía entendido que alguien "soso" por aquellos lares se decía "plomífero". En Guatemala dicen "plomoso".
> Salú.


Más que plomífero, directamente decimos "Sos un plomo", pero queriendo decir "pesado". Se dice en confianza, y no es demasiado agresivo (sólo para los amigos, o refiriéndonos a 3ras. personas).


----------



## Jellby

Otra palabra parecida pero que tampoco es lo mismo: "sieso".

Aplicado a personas, un soso es alguien aburrido, sin gracia, pero puede ser buena persona; un sieso es además antipático y desagradable.


----------



## Farro

Una preciosa es "sinsorgo", que significa insustancial, soso


----------



## Farro

Me he acordado de otra: pavisoso, que por lo menos en mi familia se utilizaba mucho.


----------



## JABON

Argótide said:


> Aquí se necesita que lo confirme un argentino, pero yo tenía entendido que alguien "soso" por aquellos lares se decía "plomífero".  En Guatemala dicen "plomoso".
> Salú.



Hola a todos:

Aquí, los salvadoreños quienes no gustan hablar con palabras malsonantes dicen eufemísticamente *plomoso* a alguien que es cargante, grosero, de modales pesados.

Saludos


----------



## Eva Maria

beatrizg said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Inés. Si alguien me dice que soy sosa, me sentiría un poco ofendida.
> 
> Una versión más caribeña de "ponele onda" sería: ¡Anda, ponle sabor!


 
Beatriz,

Pues tambíén me gusta "¡Anda, ponle sabor!"

Gracias!

EM


----------



## e.ma

mjmuak said:


> No sé, e.ma, no te puedo decir que no, pero nunca la he oído por esos barrios..., a mí me suena más a que se usa en la otra Andalucía



Creo que tienes razón, mjmuak; de todas formas, yo lo oí por allí: las palabras (y a veces las personas) viajan...


----------



## Eva Maria

JABON said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> En El Salvador, *soso *se ocupa en relación al sabor de los alimentos, casi no se ocupa en el sentido aplicado a una persona.
> 
> En el lenguaje popular salvadoreño se suele decir de forma cariñosa:
> No tenés gracia, (que no es lo mismo que la persona sea desgraciada)
> No sos graciososo o graciosa
> 
> Saludos


 
Jo, Jabón, ¿pero no es muy fuerte decirle a alguien "No tenés gracia" o "No sos gracioso" así como si nada?

De momento, me quedo con "la onda" y "el sabor".

Gracias!

EM

Farro,



Farro said:


> Una preciosa es "sinsorgo", que significa insustancial, soso


 
Jejeje, "sinsorgo" sí es graciosa.


Me he acordado de otra: pavisoso, que por lo menos en mi familia se utilizaba mucho.


Jajaja, "pavisoso", más graciosa todavía! Fíjate que lleva "soso" incluido en la propia palabra. Además: pavo + soso = pavisoso. Jijijiji!

Gracias por partida doble!

EM



e.ma said:


> Yo he oído mucho "malanhe" por la zona de Granada, aunque no sé si es estándar eek; pero más en el sentido que apunta Argónida de "malasombra".
> 
> (pd.: miro la palabra "malasombra" en el diccionario y me sale "persona molesta o inoportuna y *falta de gracia*": ¡una más para ti, EM! -¿o es demasiado negativa?)


 
E.ma, jajajaja! Es que decirle a alguien "No tienes gracia" es pelín maltratante, ¿no? Es como soltarle "Has nacido sin gracia", jajajaja.

EM


----------



## JABON

Eva Maria said:


> Jo, Jabón, ¿pero no es muy fuerte decirle a alguien "No tenés gracia" o "No sos gracioso" así como si nada?
> 
> De momento, me quedo con "la onda" y "el sabor".
> 
> Gracias!
> 
> EM
> 
> Hola Eva María y hola a todos:
> 
> Como manifiestan algunos tratadistas dentro de la comunicación oral, la semántica es apenas un pequeño porcentaje, más del 90% de la comprensión del mensaje depende de la intencionalidad con que sean dichas las palabras y de cómo el lenguaje corporal acompaña a esas palabras.
> 
> Sí, si fuese dicho queriendo ofender, pues sí.
> El lenguaje popular salvadoreño es bastante florido en cuanto a términos que en otras latitudes se considerarían causante de enemistades, pero aquí se suelen usar despreocupadamente.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## germanvives

Hola en Costa Rica usamos soso muy poco pero si se usa sería como algo mediocre o algo que es muy común


----------



## Trencalòs

Eva Maria said:


> Hey, amig@s latinoamerican@s!
> 
> ¿Cómo se dice "soso" referido a una persona en vuestras latitudes?
> 
> Pero en plan cariñoso, no negativo. Como diciendo:
> 
> - ¡Mira que eres soso!
> 
> EM


 
Hola
La misma frase "¡Mira que eres soso!", "¡Mira que eres soso!", valdría para hablar "en plan cariñoso" o "en plan negativo". NO?

En Córdoba (Argentina) con el sentido de "soso" (en sentido cariñoso o no) se puede usar:

*. *Una palabra: soso, desabrido, muerto, muertito, pescao, etc.

*.* Una frase: "tiene meno onda que bandera e'chapa!", "pescao crudo", "muerto vivo", etc.


----------



## Aviador

En Chile _soso_ se usa poquísimo (por no decir nada) y, cuando lo he oído, casi siempre se refiere a la comida.
El término habitual aquí para significar _soso_ es _fome_, una palabra que no creo haber oído en ningún otro país hispanohablante.
También se usan _desabrido_, _sin gracia_, _con gusto a na'_, etc., tanto referido a personas y situaciones como a la comida.

Saludos.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Eva Maria said:


> Hey, amig@s latinoamerican@s!
> 
> ¿Cómo se dice "soso" referido a una persona en vuestras latitudes?
> 
> Pero en plan cariñoso, no negativo. Como diciendo:
> 
> - ¡Mira que eres soso!
> 
> EM


 
Por aquí:
¡Mira que eres soso!
¡Mira que eres muermo!
¡Mira que eres desaborío!
¡Mira que eres samugo!
¡Mira que eres sieso!

Samugo y sieso son peor que soso.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Jellby said:


> Otra palabra parecida pero que tampoco es lo mismo: "sieso".
> 
> Aplicado a personas, un soso es alguien aburrido, sin gracia, pero puede ser buena persona; un sieso es además antipático y desagradable.


 
Exacto. Pensaba que sieso era un mancheguismo.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Argótide said:


> Aquí se necesita que lo confirme un argentino, pero yo tenía entendido que alguien "soso" por aquellos lares se decía "plomífero". En Guatemala dicen "plomoso".
> Salú.


 
Aquí también se puede decir que eres un plomo/plomazo pero se refiere más a pesado y aburrido que a soso. Normalmente alguien que es un plomo habla mucho y el soso suele hablar poco.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo uso mucho _es un sin alma_.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Eva Maria said:


> Hey, amig@s latinoamerican@s!
> 
> ¿Cómo se dice "soso" referido a una persona en vuestras latitudes?
> 
> Pero en plan cariñoso, no negativo. Como diciendo:
> 
> - ¡Mira que eres soso!
> 
> EM



Si se trata de decirlo con cariño: ¿________? ¿Cómo le vas a decir a alguien con cariño que es soso? ¿Eres medio desabridito? ¿Eres medio insípidito? 
Saludos


----------

